# NCTI Paramedic drug list



## clarke20 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey there I'm going to be attending ncti in the summer for paramedic and know there are a lot of drugs to memorize. Does anyone happen to have the list of drugs that you must know? Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## clarke20 (Dec 6, 2012)

Also so you know it will be NCTI- riverside


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 6, 2012)

I would say to look at the list of meds that Paramedics can give state-wide. It's in the regulations somewhere. There's about 40 or so... then there's a whole bunch of "home meds." Is that what you're looking for? If so, then I have no idea. I never went to NCTI-anywhere. The list I had is about 15 years old by now... and NCTI will have their own list.


----------



## Jambi (Dec 6, 2012)

http://remsa.us/policy/2013/4103.pdf

You really should try and be more resourceful.  

The list doesn't include state or national curriculum drugs.


----------



## socalmedic (Dec 6, 2012)

Shoot me a pm, I may or may not beable to help you, I may or may not be a former NCTI student, and I may or may not be current NCTI faculty... But hand claps to you sir for stepping forward to advance your knowledge prior to class, this attitude will help you through every aspect of the course!


----------



## socalmedic (Dec 6, 2012)

Jambi said:


> http://remsa.us/policy/2013/4103.pdf
> 
> You really should try and be more resourceful.
> 
> The list doesn't include state or national curriculum drugs.



NCTI does not use California drug lists or standard dosing. further they are not associated with remsa at all, they are part of Sierra-Sacramento valley because the office is in roseville. As a national program they cover all national scope drugs and some advanced scope drugs as well.


----------



## clarke20 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you all for your help, I am new to this site and I cannot pm anyone yet or post my email soo I'm still working on trying to get back to those of you who want me to pm them


----------



## Jambi (Dec 7, 2012)

socalmedic said:


> NCTI does not use California drug lists or standard dosing. further they are not associated with remsa at all, they are part of Sierra-Sacramento valley because the office is in roseville. As a national program they cover all national scope drugs and some advanced scope drugs as well.



Point taken, but then no paramedic programs are associated with REMSA to be technical.

Furthermore, regardless of whether or not NCTI uses a Riverside or California drug list, those drugs on the REMSA list will be on the national curriculum list, and thus it remains useful. Which is the spirit in which I provided the list.

To the OP:

A pointer that helped me with learning drugs is to ignore dosing.  It's not important in the beginning when your still learning what the heck things do.  Dosing (numbers) is just simple rote memorization and doesn't take anything more than persistence to learn, so don't stress initially.  Of course, don't forget about it completely.  I just made it the last thing I leaned about a particular medication.

Also, use any advantage you can, and the fact that someone here just offered you what he or she did is awesome. Use the opportunity to its fullest!

Good luck, and buy socalmedic a six-pack :beerchug:


----------

